# partir - auxiliaire être / avoir



## RaZias

J´ai chercé par le forum est je n´est pas trouvé des Threads sur "avoir + parti" contre "être + parti".

Est-ce que le participe passé "partir" accepte les deux verbes auxiliaires ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il s'agit de _partir _intransitif (cas le plus fréquent qui signifie _s'en aller_), l'auxiliaire est _être_; s'il s'agit de _partir_ transitif (cas plus rare et littéraire signifiant _partager_), l'auxiliaire est _avoir_.


----------



## quaver

Bonjour,

À l'égard de ce sujet, j'ai trouvé ce qui suit:

"Admettons donc ici les examples de l'Académie, et disons que le verbe _partir_ prend l'auxiliarie _avoir_ quand on veut exprimer l'action de partir, et qu'il prende l'auxiliaire _être_ quand on veut marquer l'état du sujet, relativement à cette action finie. Il y a la même différence entre _il a parti_ et _il est parti_, qu'entre _il a passé_ et _il est passé_."

dans le "Dictionnaire des difficultés grammaticales et littéraires de la langue françoise" par Jean-Charles Thibault de Laveaux,  Paris 1818, page 580.

Est-ce que cette nuanse est toujours actuelle?


----------



## CapnPrep

quaver said:


> Est-ce que cette nuanse est toujours actuelle?


Apparemment elle était encore respectée du temps de Littré, qui reprend cette analyse (s.v. partir²) :


> _Partir_  prend l'auxiliaire _avoir_ quand on veut exprimer l'action de partir, et  l'auxiliaire _être_ quand on veut marquer l'état du sujet parti. _Je  m'approche d'un chasseur, je lui demande quand le lièvre a parti. Il me  répond : Il y a longtemps qu'il est parti._


Cette distinction peut subsister encore aujourd'hui dans certaines variétés (voir par ex. cet article sur le français montréalais), mais dans la langue standard, seul _être_ est admis.


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

L'article en question, fort intéressant au demeurant, date de 1977, et je doute que ses auteurs puissent encore beaucoup entendre la forme avec "avoir" de nos jours. Par contre, une construction qu'on entend encore chez les Francophones canadiens hors-Québec (et peut-être aussi au Québec, mais il faudrait vérifier), c'est "partir" utilisé transitivement dans le sens de "démarrer", "mettre en marche" (un moteur), par exemple "c'est dur de partir la souffleuse à neige ou la tondeuse la première fois de l'année." Dans ce cas il est conjugué avec avoir: "j'ai parti la voiture 10 minutes à l'avance pour ne pas rouler à froid par -35" est une phrase qu'on pourrait facilement entendre à Winnipeg, par exemple.


----------



## quaver

CapnPrep said:


> Cette distinction peut subsister encore aujourd'hui dans certaines variétés (voir par ex. cet article sur le français montréalais), mais dans la langue standard, seul _être_ est admis.



Merci pour les liens.
Dois-je supposer que dans langage littéraire il n'est plus admis?



Francobritannocolombien said:


> Par contre, une construction qu'on entend encore chez les Francophones canadiens hors-Québec (et peut-être aussi au Québec, mais il faudrait vérifier), c'est "partir" utilisé transitivement dans le sens de "démarrer", "mettre en marche" (un moteur), par exemple "c'est dur de partir la souffleuse à neige ou la tondeuse la première fois de l'année." Dans ce cas il est conjugué avec avoir: "j'ai parti la voiture 10 minutes à l'avance pour ne pas rouler à froid par -35" est une phrase qu'on pourrait facilement entendre à Winnipeg, par exemple.


Il  me sembe que dans ce case, il est transitif. Il serait donc, dans le cadre qu'il avait proposé Maître Capello.

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux.


----------



## CapnPrep

quaver said:


> Dois-je supposer que dans langage littéraire il n'est plus admis?


J'ai relevé quelques exemples littéraires datant du milieu du XXe siècle, mais comme dans beaucoup de cas, l'usage hyper-littéraire et l'usage hyper-populaire se rejoignent, et il y a de fortes chances que les lecteurs ou les auditeurs prennent le premier pour le second… C'est donc à éviter, en faveur de l'usage ordinaire et majoritaire.


----------



## eno2

> N'étant jamais parti à l'étranger, il avait d'abord hésité.


N'ayant ou n'étant? Je doute.


----------



## hual

Bonsoir,

_N'*étant* jamais parti_, car le verbe _partir_ se conjugue toujours avec l'auxiliaire " être ".


----------



## eno2

Merci.
Néamoins, "n'ayant jamais parti"



donne quasi 3000 résultats.


----------



## hual

Dans les deux pages de Google auxquelles renvoie votre lien, on ne trouve que " n'ayant jamais parti -cipé ", c'est-à-dire _n'ayant jamais participé_.


----------



## OLN

Peux-tu donner des vrais exemples ?
J'en vois 12 seulement en cliquant sur le lien donné, dont la grande majorité correspond à "n'ayant jamais parti- cipé".

Une autre occurrence (2 sur les 12) date du XVIIIe s. "n'ayant jamais parti de ses mains".
Il existe une forme transitive du verbe_ partir_ ("Partager, diviser en parties"), mais ce n'est pas le cas dans la phrase "partir à l'étranger".


----------



## eno2

Oui ça c'est un problème de google. On demande qq chose entre guillemets, et ça retourne n' importe quoi.

Le deuxième résultat me semblait valable à première vue.....je n'ai pas cherché plus loin.




> *L'Exotisme Americain*
> L'Exotisme Americain - Vertaal deze pagina
> Gilbert Chinard
> Rien en effet ne vaut l'expérience, s'écrie-t-il, « car il est impossible à un homme vivant *n'ayant jamais parti d'un lieu,* tant bon rhéto- ricien soit-il, de descrire les ...



J'accepte "étant" comme étant correct. Mais y-a t' il des exceptions?


----------



## janpol

"partir" dans le sens de "partager" est quasi sorti de la langue, il n'est plus guère employé que dans des expressions figées qui existent dans des dialectes du NW de la France et dans des dialectes occitans.
Ce sens n'ayant rien à voir ici, considérons que nous avons affaire au verbe "partir" intransitif et, dans ce cas, nous utiliserons "être" avec "partir" (n'étant jamais parti...) et "avoir" avec "vivre" par exemple (n'ayant jamais vécu ailleurs...)


----------



## eno2

Je suis d'accord avec vous tous mais j'ai des difficultés avec Google. En haut Google dit 2800 resultats. Mais il n' en donne que 12.
Je demande " " n'ayant jamais parti " entre guillemets,  et il donne parti-cipé...



hual said:


> Dans les deux pages de Google auxquelles renvoie votre lien, on ne trouve que " n'ayant jamais parti -cipé ", c'est-à-dire _n'ayant jamais participé_.





janpol said:


> "partir" dans le sens de "partager" est quasi sorti de la langue, il n'est plus guère employé que dans des expressions figées qui existent dans des dialectes du NW de la France et dans des dialectes occitans.
> Ce sens n'ayant rien à voir ici, considérons que nous avons affaire au verbe "partir" intransitif et, dans ce cas, nous utiliserons "être" avec "partir" (n'étant jamais parti...) et "avoir" avec "vivre" par exemple (n'ayant jamais vécu ailleurs...)



Oui. Mais résultat 2 : "_n'ayant jamais parti_ d'un lieu" ne me semble pas "partager"...#13

Maintenant je vois plus haut dans le fil fusionné que pour exprimer l'action, on peut utiliser "n' ayant parti". Mais que c'est désuet. Ma doute venait sans doute de là.


----------



## OLN

La_ Cosmographie _d'André Thevet citée là date du XVIe siècle. 
Le doute sur l'auxiliaire ne peut pas venir d'exemples aussi rares et anciens.


----------



## eno2

Mais "l'exotisme Américain" #13?

De toute façon, j'oublie "ayant" complètement. .


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme l'a dit OLN, _L'Exotisme américain_ cite un extrait de la _Cosmographie_ datant du XVIe siècle. Ce n'est donc pas vraiment un exemple récent ! 

En bref, en français moderne, seul l'auxiliaire _être_ est usité pour le verbe de mouvement signifiant _s'en aller, quitter_.


----------



## eno2

Oui oui, complètement 'accord.
Aussi #4 du fil fusionné. 
Merci a tous. 
J'ai l'age d'avoir entendu avoir...


----------

